# Quad 775 direct die



## lzf995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> Hello ocn I'm doing a quad Peltier direct die for 775 ( go on laugh it out...), I am going to use 4x 154watt Peltier at 12volt 8amps for a total of 12volt 32amp, Not for ultra low temps but at least room temp under load, I'm going to make my own aluminium water block just using a drill press and simple tools, yes copper would be better but I'm doing it cheaply, The water block will be 100x100x15mm and the cold side will be 100x100x5mm so its just keeping things simple and yes I know about Peltiers and I know how much heat I have to cool that's why im using 1 240mm rad push pull and 2 120mm rads push pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all I got so far waiting for my bits to turn up!


----------



## Krow

I can't wait to see results







This should be good, hope it turns out for yah


----------



## lzf995

thanks mate







maybe ill have to ( test ) one of them controllers when you finish them


----------



## Ando

Nice - was allways meaning to do this until I got my SS, wasn't any need after that, still very interested to see how this works for you









Good luck


----------



## lzf995

Thanks Ando just waiting on parts







then this build can start if it works or not


----------



## Puck

Good luck! Can't wait to see it finished.

You may need a lot more rad - direct die setups are a pain to keep the water temps down since you have all the heat from the TEC's plus the CPU in the same loop. With a 360+280 in series with high speed Delta fans I was still seeing >10c water-ambient delta with only one TEC on a 3770k. Since TEC's work on a delta, water temp is CRUCIAL on a direct die setup since as the water temp goes up, so does the cold plate.

Four of them plus a 775 quad will be a TON of heat in the loop - I'd be looking at quite a bit more radiator then 480mm worth to keep the water temp down in the loop







.


----------



## lzf995

i know ive already don't the maths a while ago, and yea I was thinking that the 240+ 2x120 rads will work for just testing with out it on the cpu till I can find another 240 rad thanks









I was also trying to aim at 30*c delta to leave me in the teens with 200watt load with tecs at full power as anything will be better then like 50*c under load haha

also ill do some tests, watercooling vs direct die just to see if its good enough 








ill use the same rads and pump


----------



## NoL

100x100x5mm for the cold plate probably will have substantial issues. You will be cooling a lot of area that won't even be in contact with the heat source. On top of that aluminum does NOT conduct heat very well, so the chance that you get a good result here is dwindling. I'm sure you'll find this as you get going, but good luck.


----------



## lzf995

thanks and this is just a prototype before I do copper just want to work it out with waterflow ect and it'll be insulated well









also ill try my 400watt peltier to see if I get much in provement between them


----------



## Panorama

Lookin good


----------



## lzf995

Thanks will update soon waiting for my bits still


----------



## lzf995

240mm rad turned up


----------



## lzf995

right my list for later








drill waterblock and get the coldplate to line up and screw tigh







then hopfully when im home home the rest will be waiting ( peltiers and powersupply


----------



## lzf995

lil update just drilling my waterblock







pics soon


----------



## Panorama

Nice








I just ordered my TEC and powersupply today. Where did you get your copper for a coldplate ect? or did you buy a plate?


----------



## lzf995

im using aluminium hot and cold







and ebay.co.uk lol and good


----------



## lzf995

got my aluminium block drilled







need to finish it now with some bolts to fill the holes haha







its has 8holes in total







then ill update with some pics when I get home when I have the lead to my phone









also im not going to go for ultra low temps now! just better then water cooling like room temp under load







with 200watts wich I worked out 90watts of power with 4 154watt peltiers to get mid 30*s







about 250watts of heat to cool a e8500 at 4ghz


----------



## Panorama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> got my aluminium block drilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to finish it now with some bolts to fill the holes haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its has 8holes in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then ill update with some pics when I get home when I have the lead to my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also im not going to go for ultra low temps now! just better then water cooling like room temp under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 200watts wich I worked out 90watts of power with 4 154watt peltiers to get mid 30*s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 250watts of heat to cool a e8500 at 4ghz


*cough*make me one?*cough*


----------



## lzf995

hahahah! you wouldn't be saying that if you saw it


----------



## lzf995

and the block is finished







dosnt look great base is flat has an In/out and is 100x100x15









FS drilling the holes to mount the cold plate and hit 2 channels dunno if ill be able to use this block now.. unles I can fix it


----------



## NoL

I wish I had the time to offer a hand. I have a milling machine (almost converted to CNC, but that's another project).
I sadly think you'll find you won't get near what you are hoping for.


----------



## lzf995

probs not







but least im trying aye.. n its a prototype so..


----------



## lzf995

soz last pic was a fail I took trying to get stedy lol


----------



## Panorama

Let us know how it goes, despite the drilled channels


----------



## lzf995

I will but ill have to wait till I get my spacer and drill new holes

just did a lil test







with all 4 on 12volt 2x amps from my pc power supply and a 240mm rad can keep the water cool and its frosted in about 30second







I like white cold plates







just need the spacer to put it onto my cpu









Hotside 29-30*c
Coldside -25 -30*c no load just room temps on it


----------

